# US Electives Thru AMO Worldwide



## dimckhi (Jun 17, 2012)

I cannot find reviews on this website anywhere online. I found a good elective in new york with them but really need to hear someone's past experience before going ahead with it. Would signing up thru them be a good way to do electives? Would appreciate any info you might have on this website. Thanks

amoworldwide.org


----------



## Anony (May 5, 2013)

Every medical school's website I have seen have insisted on applying to their electives directly and not by any third party. And anyone I have ever heard of going to the US for electives just contacted the concerned school's registrar office or applied through their electives site. You are better off contacting the school you found (on that website) directly and browse around their (the school's) website for details. All the best!


----------

